# Fusion boots - Active or Trekking?



## Willow Flats (Jul 19, 2021)

Hey All,
Now that I am driving Rocko more on hard pavement his feet are wearing and chipping more. I had the farrier out for him today and he agreed it would be a good idea to get him some boots. I know I want to get the Equine Fusion, but now they have added the Trekking model so not sure what to get; the Active or the Trekking. Has anyone tried the Trekking?


----------



## Abby P (Jul 19, 2021)

Mindy has a pretty thorough review on her blog - she has a whole section devoted to boots with several reviews of different EF boots and how they are different from each other.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 19, 2021)

Abby P said:


> Mindy has a pretty thorough review on her blog - she has a whole section devoted to boots with several reviews of different EF boots and how they are different from each other.


Do you have a link to her boot review?


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 19, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Do you have a link to her boot review?








Post | I Drive Ponies Tack







www.theessentialhorse.com


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 19, 2021)

Abby P said:


> Mindy has a pretty thorough review on her blog - she has a whole section devoted to boots with several reviews of different EF boots and how they are different from each other.


Thanks Abby! I linked the post.


----------



## Abby P (Jul 19, 2021)

Thanks! And once you're on the site, if you look under the drop-down "More", the first category is "Miniature Horse Boots" which has a bunch more posts that could be helpful.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 21, 2021)

I've decided to go with the Active as the Trekking has the openings on the sides and we have a long gravel road to travel before we get to the main road and I want to prevent any little bits from getting in there. They are darn cute though!
There is a nice wide long street off the main road that ends in big turnaround. Each property has a few acres so there's not many people traveling there. To get to it I don't have to go too far down the scary main road, but I'd like to be able to trot down there so these boots will be really good for the hard surface.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 21, 2021)

There is a nice wide long street off the main road that ends in big turnaround. Each property has a few acres so there's not many people traveling there. To get to it I don't have to go too far down the scary main road, but I'd like to be able to trot down there so these boots will be really good for the hard surface.
[/QUOTE]
Plus, much better traction on the pavement with the boots.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jul 22, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> I've decided to go with the Active as the Trekking has the openings on the sides and we have a long gravel road to travel before we get to the main road and I want to prevent any little bits from getting in there. They are darn cute though!
> There is a nice wide long street off the main road that ends in big turnaround. Each property has a few acres so there's not many people traveling there. To get to it I don't have to go too far down the scary main road, but I'd like to be able to trot down there so these boots will be really good for the hard surface.


I'm not sure where you are located or who you are ordering the boots from but I am placing an Equine Fusion boot order for Chimacum Tack today! So if you need something that is not in stock in my tack shed I can pop it on the order


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 22, 2021)

Rats! I checked your site first and they weren't in stock so I ordered elsewhere because I wanted to get them a.s.a.p!
BTW I am loving the holdbacks with the clips. So easy peasy. Thanks! ❤


----------



## MindySchroder (Jul 22, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> Rats! I checked your site first and they weren't in stock so I ordered elsewhere because I wanted to get them a.s.a.p!
> BTW I am loving the holdbacks with the clips. So easy peasy. Thanks! ❤


Sounds good! No matter where you get them, having them fast is a plus!

I'm glad you like the quick hitch hold backs. I like them too


----------



## diamond c (Jul 23, 2021)

I’ve been wanting some of these for years, but my worry is how long do they last? How often do you have to replace them? I’m planning on going on a long wagon train next year and really don’t want to replace them several times just training for the ride.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 23, 2021)

diamond c said:


> I’ve been wanting some of these for years, but my worry is how long do they last? How often do you have to replace them? I’m planning on going on a long wagon train next year and really don’t want to replace them several times just training for the ride.


Go to Mindy's blog. Jump on from the link above. In her reviews she mentions how long she has been using them.

That sounds like a fun adventure ahead of you!


----------



## MindySchroder (Jul 23, 2021)

The Active boots I currently have have well over a thousand miles on them and they are still going strong. The Trekking boots have about 200 miles on them and still look new. The only reason I have had to change out my boots is because my baby pony is growing and out grew his, and Zorro's feet have finally improved and he went up a boot size. We haven't worn out a pair of these boots yet


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 23, 2021)

Mindy,
Rocko's boots are here. I'm afraid to try them on and get them dirty if they don't fit! I measured him right after a trim and he is at 2 3/4 length and 2 1/2 wide so I ordered 7 regular. They look so small. Is that the right size? 

Zorro is so much bigger and was wearing an 8 so I think these should be right.

If I dont hear back from you I guess I'll try them on in the morning. It is 100 degrees out right now so it's going to have to wait!


----------



## MindySchroder (Jul 23, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> Mindy,
> Rocko's boots are here. I'm afraid to try them on and get them dirty if they don't fit! I measured him right after a trim and he is at 2 3/4 length and 2 1/2 wide so I ordered 7 regular. They look so small. Is that the right size?
> 
> Zorro is so much bigger and was wearing an 8 so I think these should be right.
> ...


The only way to know if they will fit is to try them on. I suggest wrapping his feet in saran wrap to keep the boots clean. You can have him stand on a clean towel or a clean rubber mat after you put them on him. Just don't have him walk around in the gravel or sand or dirt. Grass is fine!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 23, 2021)

MindySchroder said:


> The only way to know if they will fit is to try them on. I suggest wrapping his feet in saran wrap to keep the boots clean. You can have him stand on a clean towel or a clean rubber mat after you put them on him. Just don't have him walk around in the gravel or sand or dirt. Grass is fine!


Thank you Mindy! Great ideas. I'll do that in the morning.❤


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 23, 2021)

MindySchroder said:


> The only way to know if they will fit is to try them on. I suggest wrapping his feet in saran wrap to keep the boots clean. You can have him stand on a clean towel or a clean rubber mat after you put them on him. Just don't have him walk around in the gravel or sand or dirt. Grass is fine!


That's what I did when I got my boots. Wrapped the hooves in saran wrap and stood him on a piece of cardboard. Looking forward to seeing a picture of him when he tries them out.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 24, 2021)

Magic boots!!!!! Love them. The fit was perfect. Thank you guys for the plastic wrap tip so I didn't have to worry about that initial fitting. Whoever designed these boots did an awesome job.

He was picking up his feet and moving out beautifully in them and I wasn't cringing on the gravel and pavement roads. Where I most noticed the traction today was on the wooden bridge. He trotted right over it without slowing on the way down! 


Also a heartfelt thank you to Mindy for all your meticulous boot reviews!


----------



## Kelly (Jul 24, 2021)

What a handsome boy! He is gorgeous!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 24, 2021)

Kelly said:


> What a handsome boy! He is gorgeous!!


Thank you! I love this little horse. He is so sweet. Funny, his first owner said they didn't get along. I guess he was waiting for me.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 24, 2021)

It's noticeable how much more confident they seem to be wearing them.
I remember when you got him, telling how his owner didn't get along with him.


----------



## MBENES (Jul 25, 2021)

He is absolutely beautiful and has a sweet face.


----------

